# Genesis Project 15 - 99c start - NO Reserve



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Feeling brave so putting the P15 onto eBay with no reserve and 99c starting bid.

Genesis P15 / Project 15 Class A Tube Amplifier - Rare - eBay (item 320681859550 end time Apr-16-11 17:34:23 PDT)

Good luck bidding guys!

Any questions just message me on here or ebay.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Dude I will bid $1000 on it if it helps you get some coin for it. I know it will go way past a grand though.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Every bid will help thanks.

Probably don't want it to get too high like that though as it will lower the interest of legitimate high buying parties.


If you won it at that price I think I would be in mourning for a good month


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

bumpety.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

whats the reason its for sale again?

Genesis P15 / Project 15 Class A Tube Amplifier - Rare | eBay


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I ended that listing to make it into an auction, there wasn't an agreed sale though it.


----------

